
New Amazon Linux Container Image for Cloud and On-Premises Workloads - BiohaZd
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-amazon-linux-container-image-for-cloud-and-on-premises-workloads/
======
BiohaZd
Anyone looking to use this outside AWS?

